

IMVU Inc. Looking for Senior Software Engineer - TimothyFitz

Here's my personal pitch:<p>We're a top 1000 website (Quantcast rank 589) with a widely installed client application.<p>A tiny fraction of what you might work on: 
enhancing our 3d graphics engine,
scaling up a large cluster,
server performance optimization,
aggressive automated testing,
scaling up our automated testing cluster, 
flash/gecko embedding, 
memory profiling, and
assembler optimization (not kidding, serious customer impact http://www.imvu.com/catalog/modules.php?op=modload&#38;name=phpbb2&#38;file=viewtopic.php&#38;p=5842125#5842125)<p>...in short, you will never be bored.<p>And here's the official pitch:<p>Senior Software Engineer<p>IMVU, Inc. is seeking Software Engineers at all levels to work in our Palo Alto, CA headquarters.<p>We work in small, dynamic teams using test driven development and other Agile methodologies to deliver code to our customers 20+ times daily.<p>We all have the ability to really make a difference in the lives of our customers every day, and we build features that delight our customers while meeting our business objectives.<p>You will be responsible for delivering major applications for our commerce and community web site, our instant messaging client and -- since this is a startup -- whatever else needs to be done!<p>This position requires the following skills/experience:<p>Strong foundational knowledge of computer science
Expertise in Windows application development, ideally C++, Python, and/ or Flash integration
Development experience with large-scale web applications
Familiarity and affinity for test driven development and continuous integration
One or more of the following skills/experience is desired:<p>Implementation experience one or more of PHP, MySQL, Python, C++, Flash or other programming languages
Experience with game programming
Experience architecting or contributing to one or more open source projects
Deep knowledge of DHTML, CSS, JavaScript, and DOM
Experience architecting or large-scale web applications
Ability to cleanly implement a UI across different browsers (IE6/7, Mozilla/Firefox, Safari)
How to apply:<p>Please send your cover letter and resume to jobs@imvu.com<p>P.S. :) http://www.imvu.com/about/press_releases/press_release_20090122_1.php
======
evdawg
The most qualified candidates send in a blank resume and update it one word at
a time fifty times each day ;)

